# Signature Update (Important)



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*!VERY IMPORTANT!*

Hey everyone, As you all know the rules have been changed the limit to a signature is *420 X 220*. If your not a fan of reading Rules and don't know what they are here is a link. http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...-rules-guidelines-read-before-requesting.html . Anyone caught with a signature that exceeds those limits will be sent a Signature Violation and if its not fixed your privlidges will be revoked.


Thank you
Gfx Mod.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

How big is my sig?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

400x200


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Everyone has been Verbally Warned and yet some still have Oversized signatures.. Well im really sorry i would Resize them for you guys but i won't be able to do so for at least a couple of weeks. But they still need to Be resized and i will be going around Checking again only this time WARNINGS will be issued..


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Is this too big?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> Is this too big?


No your good..


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> No your good..


okay, I thought it was fine but it just looked kind of tall.


----------

